# Pet Oak 515 Info??



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hello,

I found out in my barn my brothers old small heat stove. It an upright, round stove with an oval flu opening. It says in large clear letters: PET OAK 515 but I can't find anything else on the internet about it??? Any thoughts or ideas? It is missing one of the <flanges>? on the side, but the other two are there. It looks like part of the metal broke and is why the flange is missing. 

Anyway, I'd like to get this thing useable by this weekend if anyone has any advice


Thanks


----------

